

Atheists for God - pstuart
http://atheistsforgod.com/

======
pstuart
This name came to mind and I wanted to buy it but it was already taken.

I checked the url to see if it was being used at all, and it's not -- maybe
it's just me but I think the error message is intentional and well played.
That is all.

